# USA-Australia Pet Shipping Company Recommendations



## Friggarina (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

There are so many pet shipping companies out there and I was wondering if there is anyone from the USA that has moved to Australia and brought their pets could recommend a shipping company (if you had a good experience with them)?

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Friggarina said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> There are so many pet shipping companies out there and I was wondering if there is anyone from the USA that has moved to Australia and brought their pets could recommend a shipping company (if you had a good experience with them)?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help


You don't HAVE to use a shipping company. We are doing the paperwork ourselves for our 2 dogs. Not that difficult.


----------



## Laurengr (Jul 8, 2009)

matjones said:


> You don't HAVE to use a shipping company. We are doing the paperwork ourselves for our 2 dogs. Not that difficult.


I'm leaving Oct. 27th (pretty soon!) with my dog. I've done most of the paperwork myself (obtaining the import permit, etc.), but the actual transportation of the dog from the US to AUS (i was informed) needs to be handled by a certified pet transport company. Specific steps need to be taken right before the pet is put on the airplane to secure the shipping container. Certain steps need to be performed by a USDA vet same-day as departure. Pet has to be picked up in AUS and taken DIRECTLY to quarantine. (I may not be exactly right on some of those, but they were reasons enough for me to hire a transport company)

I'm using:
International Pet Transportation, Inc.
Los Angeles, California - USA
Telephone: (310) 376-2899
FAX: (310) 372-3485
Email: [email protected]
US Dept. of Agriculture - Intermediate Handler
Transportation Security Administration - Indirect Air Carrier
IPATA Member

No, i'm not soliciting, just stating the company that I am using. So far they have been very helpful in helping me schedule the necessary Vet visits 6 months, 1 month, and day before departure.

I can let you know how it goes!

Lauren


----------



## Friggarina (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you so much! That was incredibly helpful. The same company that you're using was recommended by a friend of mine. I'm handling the paperwork on my own as well but, like you mentioned, I need help with transport.

Thanks again and congratulations on your move! 




Laurengr said:


> I'm leaving Oct. 27th (pretty soon!) with my dog. I've done most of the paperwork myself (obtaining the import permit, etc.), but the actual transportation of the dog from the US to AUS (i was informed) needs to be handled by a certified pet transport company. Specific steps need to be taken right before the pet is put on the airplane to secure the shipping container. Certain steps need to be performed by a USDA vet same-day as departure. Pet has to be picked up in AUS and taken DIRECTLY to quarantine. (I may not be exactly right on some of those, but they were reasons enough for me to hire a transport company)
> 
> I'm using:
> International Pet Transportation, Inc.
> ...


----------



## ardie514 (Aug 12, 2009)

Friggarina said:


> Thank you so much! That was incredibly helpful. The same company that you're using was recommended by a friend of mine. I'm handling the paperwork on my own as well but, like you mentioned, I need help with transport.
> 
> Thanks again and congratulations on your move!



We have just begun the process for our move to Perth in the spring. I have also decided to do most of the paperwork, etc myself, but am planning to hire a company to handle the actual transport and last few steps. I am planning to use, but haven't signed the contract yet, with a company called 
Puppy Travel, Inc
801.261.3555-office
801.261.3660-office fax
[email protected]

They've been really nice and helpful so far and are certified with IPATA. Just out of curiosity how much are you paying with the company you are using? I was quoted $2975 for freight/handling, parasite treatments, USDA endorsements, etc. Thanks.


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

Great information here guys! Thank you for it. I've been deliberating about whether or not we are going to bring our Boston terrier over to Australia from the U.S. She's 8 years old, and has some health problems (tumors), so I'm not thrilled about the idea of her having to spend a minimum of 30 days in the Australian quarantine (which at $40 a day is a complete RIP-OFF). Not to mention the 5 months with someone else in the US while the rabies antibody test clock is ticking... 

She's only stayed at a kennel in the States a couple of times in her life, and she HATES it. We usually leave her with friends. Unfortunately, I can't get any friends or family to agree to keep her, so I think she's coming with. It's going to be rough on her, and I'm floored at what it costs to transport a dog (twice what it costs to transport a human!)... but I know she'll love the dog beaches!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

crwolf79 said:


> Great information here guys! Thank you for it. I've been deliberating about whether or not we are going to bring our Boston terrier over to Australia from the U.S. She's 8 years old, and has some health problems (tumors), so I'm not thrilled about the idea of her having to spend a minimum of 30 days in the Australian quarantine (which at $40 a day is a complete RIP-OFF). Not to mention the 5 months with someone else in the US while the rabies antibody test clock is ticking...
> 
> She's only stayed at a kennel in the States a couple of times in her life, and she HATES it. We usually leave her with friends. Unfortunately, I can't get any friends or family to agree to keep her, so I think she's coming with. It's going to be rough on her, and I'm floored at what it costs to transport a dog (twice what it costs to transport a human!)... but I know she'll love the dog beaches!


Not sure why you think it costs more to transport the dog. We were quoted $400'ish for the flight for 1 small dog. If you use a transport company, then it will cost more, but its not required if you can take care of the paperwork and delivery to airport yourself.


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

matjones said:


> Not sure why you think it costs more to transport the dog. We were quoted $400'ish for the flight for 1 small dog. If you use a transport company, then it will cost more, but its not required if you can take care of the paperwork and delivery to airport yourself.


Who quoted you $400? The airline itself?


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

crwolf79 said:


> Who quoted you $400? The airline itself?


Yes. That is from LAX to MEL. Obviously will vary depending on where your flying from and the size of your dog crate. If you know the size of the dog crate you are using, i would recommend calling the airline for a quote.


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

matjones said:


> Yes. That is from LAX to MEL. Obviously will vary depending on where your flying from and the size of your dog crate. If you know the size of the dog crate you are using, i would recommend calling the airline for a quote.


Thanks for the info. 

If you had to ballpark the total cost you are spending to get your dog to Australia, including the minimum $1200 you spend on 30 days quarantine, what do you think it's costing? I'm deliberating whether or not we're keeping our 8 year old Boston Terrier. She's starting to get some health issues, and a 30 day period in a kennel will be very hard on her. She usually won't eat in kennels, so we leave her with friends and family when we travel. I'm debating if I want to get the paperwork and 6 month vet procedures started, or not.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

crwolf79 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> If you had to ballpark the total cost you are spending to get your dog to Australia, including the minimum $1200 you spend on 30 days quarantine, what do you think it's costing? I'm deliberating whether or not we're keeping our 8 year old Boston Terrier. She's starting to get some health issues, and a 30 day period in a kennel will be very hard on her. She usually won't eat in kennels, so we leave her with friends and family when we travel. I'm debating if I want to get the paperwork and 6 month vet procedures started, or not.


we have 2 dogs, so I'm expecting in the 4-5k range for everything. however I would still take them even if it costs 10k. leaving them is just not an option. However, if your dog has health concerns, then you should do whats best for the dog I suppose. you should also check with the airlines about taking a Boston. I believe there are some restrictions on flat-nose dogs, because of respiratory issues. Not sure if bostons fall into that category.


----------



## crwolf79 (Sep 10, 2009)

matjones said:


> we have 2 dogs, so I'm expecting in the 4-5k range for everything. however I would still take them even if it costs 10k. leaving them is just not an option. However, if your dog has health concerns, then you should do whats best for the dog I suppose. you should also check with the airlines about taking a Boston. I believe there are some restrictions on flat-nose dogs, because of respiratory issues. Not sure if bostons fall into that category.


Bostons do apply. Can't be transported in the summer. Not sure about in the winter... and not sure how it would work if your departure is in winter, and your arrival is in the summer. Don't get me wrong, she's our baby. We've had her since she was a puppy, and we don't have kids. I'm majorly bummed about making this decision. It isn't the money I'm concerned about... It's the 6 month waiting period that bothers me, and the 30 days in doggy jail. 

All to get a harmless dog in a country with dingos. Not to mention, the deadliest spiders and snakes in the world. It's really frustrating to me that it isn't enough to provide lifelong documentation of rabies vaccination, and a bill of good overall health from the vet. Her health problems are tumors. Not communicable.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

crwolf79 said:


> Bostons do apply. Can't be transported in the summer. Not sure about in the winter... and not sure how it would work if your departure is in winter, and your arrival is in the summer. Don't get me wrong, she's our baby. We've had her since she was a puppy, and we don't have kids. I'm majorly bummed about making this decision. It isn't the money I'm concerned about... It's the 6 month waiting period that bothers me, and the 30 days in doggy jail.
> 
> All to get a harmless dog in a country with dingos. Not to mention, the deadliest spiders and snakes in the world. It's really frustrating to me that it isn't enough to provide lifelong documentation of rabies vaccination, and a bill of good overall health from the vet. Her health problems are tumors. Not communicable.


I know how you feel. Our dogs are our kids too. I can't imagine life without them. The five months leading up to the move are fairly easy in regards to quarantine requirements, however it is the 30 days over there that are worrisome for us too. Our dogs are especially needy and highly dependent on us, so we know it will be difficult for them. However I know they will come through ok in the end, and it will be better for them than leaving them behind.


----------



## Scott D. (Oct 4, 2009)

So let me get something straight..........

1 dog.....30 day's in quarantine....$40 a day....$1200
I have 3 Dachshund's.....$3600????


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Scott D. said:


> So let me get something straight..........
> 
> 1 dog.....30 day's in quarantine....$40 a day....$1200
> I have 3 Dachshund's.....$3600????


$39/day, with slight discount for multiple dogs sharing same kennel space

Quarantine fees - DAFF


----------



## Scott D. (Oct 4, 2009)

OMG......it's still gonna be a fortune!!!!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Scott D. said:


> OMG......it's still gonna be a fortune!!!!


yup, especially once you add in the vet fees for your RNAT tests, buying new crates, and flight costs.


----------

